# My G31 is not wanting to feed



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I bought a Glock 31 back in February and have put 270 rounds through it since. Took it to the range today and shot 150 rounds, problem is it's not wanting to feed constantly. It happened once before today and I didn't think anything of it, but today it happened 5-6 times where the next round wouldn't angle up into the chamber.

I think the problem is the clip(s). One of them I can put in the gun completely empty and, pull the slide back, and it will only lock in rear-most 10% of the time. 

Just wondering what it could be? You think the clip's spring is too weak, or is this a common problem with 357sig rounds because of their shape? I am going to take it back to the place I bought it and see what's up. Until then, the she's being demoted from the nightstand drawer to the closet.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Spartan that's where I would start with the mag springs. It sounds like a feeding problem, whats called a three point jam. The slide is out running the mag and catching the cartridge on the side. Most of these companys don't make their own spring or mags for that matter. Get some Wolff Springs and it should cure your problem. Good luck.

Best Baldy.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

For the price of factory Glock mags, just replace it. That will likely cure the problem.


----------

